# Beginner from Ontario



## van123d (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi all, 
I guess I am overdue for an introduction post. I joined the forum this past fall and have just been following along. I live on a rural property just outside of Woodstock Ontario. I am brand new to this hobby with very little experience. I bought a Taiwanese 2HP variable speed Bridgeport clone in the fall and have spent the past few months tearing apart, cleaning, and repairing the lower assembly of the mill. The motor I had rewound locally to 220V and have it wired to a VFD. 

I finally made my first cuts with it last night and already I am thinking of all the new tools I "need".


----------



## Canadium (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome from Hamilton ON!


----------



## combustable herbage (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome from Ottawa!!


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome from just North of Barrie!!  Lots of folks here to help you spend some $$ tooling up!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 14, 2022)

Good for you. Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome it sounds like you will fit in here very well.  It's lots of fun.


----------



## Chip Maker (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 14, 2022)

@van123d to bad you didn't 'intro' sooner.  Last month I was in Woodstock for 3+ days!  could have met in person.  Welcome to the forum from Calgary.


----------



## whydontu (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver


----------



## Aliva (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome to the forum. 
My aunt used to live and work at the Zora CP rail station north of Woodstock. Near the Canada Cement Plant


----------



## trlvn (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome from Oakville. 

Craig


----------



## LenVW (Mar 14, 2022)

Lots of experience and opinions in this group of hobbyists.
I was a machinist for Ex-Cell-O, went back to college for process equipment and spent decades designing and developing machinery.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## van123d (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I am looking forward to the learning process


----------



## Aarknoid (Mar 15, 2022)

aloha from burlington!


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Gatineau Quebec


----------

